# Are there any major differences between Avicularia metallica and Avicularia avicularia?



## LemonVenom (Aug 10, 2012)

Are there any major differences between Avicularia metallica and Avicularia avicularia, other than their color?


----------



## bobusboy (Aug 10, 2012)

IIRC besides the colours? 

Not really, species within a given genera generally have very similar physical characteristics and behavioral quirks.

A metallica:






Avic. avic.


----------



## LemonVenom (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks so much !


----------



## bobusboy (Aug 10, 2012)

No problem, just keep in mind the two pictures I posted are just examples your T if you get one of these species. May be less vibrant (or more vibrant) than the pictures I used.


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll wait for advan or BrettG to chime in on this  

Suffice to say that there are actually 2 habitats (to my knowledge anyways) A. metallica comes from: Guyana and Surinam...hence why over here most label it sp. Guyana or sp. Surinam...one of them looks close to A. avic, the other nothing at all (lacks the red hairs on the abdomen completely and has white hairs all over!)


----------



## Embers To Ashes (Aug 11, 2012)

I believe the metallica gets slightly larger


----------



## BrettG (Aug 11, 2012)

Metallica can and will hit 7 inches,Avic avic WON'T,they are done growing by 4.5-MAYBE 5 inches.A.metallica is covered in white setea also,A.avic is NOT..I still do not buy the whole"same thing different local" crap that I always read regarding these.Too many physical differences that even an amateur like me can easily point out.


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 13, 2012)

BrettG said:


> Metallica can and will hit 7 inches,Avic avic WON'T,they are done growing by 4.5-MAYBE 5 inches.A.metallica is covered in white setea also,A.avic is NOT..I still do not buy the whole"same thing different local" crap that I always read regarding these.Too many physical differences that even an amateur like me can easily point out.


Frankly, I agree Brett. My problem with that stuff is that quite some people seem to sell A. avic as A. metallica for example (happened to me as well...) and then stating those are from Guyana. I can totally relate to the fact that it makes more sense to call Avics with sp. "origin", but if done so, at least correctly should be a prerequisite.


----------



## LemonVenom (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks so much guys and as you can probably see im quite the novice. haha -Matt


----------

